# AGA/DFWAPC Fund-raiser



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi!

The ACA (American Cichlid Association) convention is coming up July 21 - 24 in Ft. Worth. Larry Lampert helped the AGA (Aquatic Gardeners Association) to acquire a table in their vendor room.

Larry had the great idea of selling plants at the AGA table, since we can't put them in the auction this year as we have done before. We will split the profits 50/50 with the ACA because they are comping us the table in exchange for a table at AGA's next convention.

But we need people to help out at the table. Let's get DFWAPC in on this. If you were planning to go to ACA anyway, and want to volunteer to help staff the table and promote planted aquaria, let me know. AGA will give a free one-year membership to any volunteer who misses a talk due to helping at the table.

We also need DFWAPC members to donate plants. Sales of DFW plants will go to DFWAPC (minus the ACA split). Your spare clippings could mean big money for the DFWAPC, and you'll be spreading the word about the club and the planted aquaria hobby. They don't have to be rare plants--they don't know what to do with them anyway. Bring us Java fern, Java moss, hornwort, Anubias tied to rocks, etc.

You can bring the plants to the next DFWAPC meeting or mail them to me:

Cheryl Rogers
420 Horseshoe Trl
Oak Point TX 75068

Thanks!

Cheryl


----------

